# NUST Entrance Test (Medicine)



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Assalamaulikum,

I just want to know how exactly is this test structured?

Is it based on FSc, A Levels , SAT II?

And if someone has given the test earlier and they were an A Level student just let me now how you found the test and how you prepared.
Do I have to do FSc?

And those who are taking this test, let's just help each other out.

Would it be similar to AKU's test? Because that turned out to be pure A Levels.

And, should I take coaching (Anees Hussain, KIPS, I have heard of)


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Also, before the AKU Test, I heard many people saying prepare from FSc.... FSc...FSc...

And the test turned out to be 98% A Level.... so yeah.... What about AMC?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Courage said:


> Assalamaulikum,
> 
> I just want to know how exactly is this test structured?
> 
> ...


frankly telling ; nust is purely a fsc-based test except english, which has a 

different syllabus . .

u must have been right about aku test, but i'm telling u my last year experience 

about nust .

& Yeah ! do join academy (kips is a good 1), if u want to be on merit in nust,

they will be teaching u summary of the 6 science books of fsc, which otherwise will 

not be possible to study thoroughly on ur own in a month. 

:happy:


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Thanks.

And the best books to refer to would be?

What about the SAT II books? Will they be useful?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Courage said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And the best books to refer to would be?
> 
> What about the SAT II books? Will they be useful?



Yeah, but focus on fsc books instead of SAT because somtimes statements are even 

copied from fsc textbooks in nust, just lyk mcat.


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Oh.

And can I get past papers ov NUST Tests? 
Especially the recent papers?
Did you do A Levels?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Courage said:


> Oh.
> 
> And can I get past papers ov NUST Tests?
> Especially the recent papers?
> Did you do A Levels?


i did fsc . .

never heard of nust past papers available somewhere .

may be googling will help u find . :happy:


----------

